# Stylet sur un Trackpad ?



## billboquet (7 Octobre 2008)

Bjr chez vous !

J'ai un MacBookPro et j'aurais souhaité utiliser un stylet sur mon trackpad, plutôt que mes doigts. J'ai déjà une tablette wacom en parallèle mais ça reste encombrant. Alors que là, un stylet et hop, on peut dessiner dans son canapé, son pieu,un bout de table...
Bref j'en rêve.
Est-ce possible ? Apple ou des éditeurs de softs se sont-ils penchés sur la question ?
Et si oui qui et comment ?

Merci de vos éclairages !


----------



## discolan (7 Octobre 2008)

Pour faire défiler une page internet, il faut utiliser 2 doigts. Tu vas utiliser des baguettes dans ce cas ? 
Si c'est pour dessiner, autant garder ta tablette.


----------



## .Steff (14 Octobre 2008)

billboquet a dit:


> Bjr chez vous !
> 
> J'ai un MacBookPro et j'aurais souhaité utiliser un stylet sur mon trackpad, plutôt que mes doigts. J'ai déjà une tablette wacom en parallèle mais ça reste encombrant. Alors que là, un stylet et hop, on peut dessiner dans son canapé, son pieu,un bout de table...
> Bref j'en rêve.
> ...


Alors ça fonctionne ?
Moi ça m'intéresse de savoir. Et j'ai pas de stylet ! Ben ouais j'ai un iphone ^^


----------



## Prince Samus (3 Mars 2010)

Bon voilà je up le topic parce que ça m'intéresse. Effectivement ça pourrait être pas mal genre pour annoter des fichiers pdf ou tout simplement dessiner... Et c'est beaucoup moins encombrant qu'un tablette à trimbaler. 
Bien évidemment je n'attends pas le même rendu.

Et petite question comme ça, le trackpad fonction comme l'écran iphone, avec la chaleur?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

J'avais vu il y a quelque temps des stylets pour iPhone ou iPOD Touch (simulant le contact des doigts)... je vais faire une recherche

http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/pogo-stylus-un-stylet-pour-iphone-et-ipod-touch-7193


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Le sujet avait été abordé dans Macgé il y a quelques temps ICI (article en bas de page).


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le sujet avait été abordé dans Macgé il y a quelques temps ICI (article en bas de page).




Voilà... c'est exactement ce que je recherchais (mais tu as été plus rapide que moi, car je n'avais réussi à retrouver qu'un article plus ancien, mais présentant déjà les stylets Pogo)


----------



## Prince Samus (3 Mars 2010)

Ah merci super je vais me renseigner si ça fonctionne bien ou pas et si ça fonctionne avec les anciens macbook pro et 10.5 apparemment non...

Merci!!


----------

